
Introduction to Scientific Python - kercker
https://web.stanford.edu/~arbenson/cme193.html
======
The_Hoff
In classic fashion, I'm fascinated by [what I suspect is] a different aspect
of this syllabus than OP.

> An autograder will be distributed with some of the homework. The autograder
> is there so you can tell if your work is correct.

This kind of thing makes me wish I had done better in high school and could
have studied at a school of Stanford's caliber. I can think of many occasions
in which I thought my code was satisfactory, but it failed to meet the
professor's expectations (which were not clear in the assignment
instructions).

~~~
imurray
Autograders are a mixed blessing. At my University some of our courses have
autograders, and I think they can be great. There is a compiler course where
the main goal is to create a compiler that has a specific set of measurable
features. Encoding those features in a test-rig and making it available seems
appropriate.

I deliberately don't use Autograders for my assignments though. I want
students to be able to figure out for themselves whether to be satisfied with
an answer, and work out how to test it. And I suspect many employers want the
same. If a student asks me "is that right", I try to remember not to tell
them, but to ask questions that will help them figure it out for themselves.
Similarly, providing a test-rig that answers whether a piece of code is right
is sometimes inappropriate.

~~~
The_Hoff
I totally get that, and leading a class in a way that prepares them for the
'real world' is awesome. The examples I'm thinking of involve occasions such
as when I used a package (NumPy) for matrix multiplication instead of writing
my own function to perform the task. I didn't think matrix multiplication was
the main learning objective of the assignment and was counted off for failing
to demonstrate how to code that. I guess my original comment doesn't really
make sense in this [ranting] context though because mine probably would have
still satisfied an autograder. I digress...

------
andygcook
Is this an online course or do you have to be enrolled at Stanford to take it?

[edit: grammar]

~~~
lagudragu
It seems to be an online course in the form of online slides and
documentation, as this course has sadly already been given (Tu / Th 3:45PM -
5:35PM; April 4 - April 18). Nevertheless, interesting material.

~~~
schmit
This short course is taught every quarter at Stanford, usually by a PhD
student in ICME (Institute for Computational and Mathematical Engineering).
This is the course page for the class as was taught a couple of years ago.

Edit: google CME193 to find more course pages, if interested

